# Few Kills



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi lads, my first post here, been a member for a little while but havent bothered posting just thought i would introduce myself, mainly i hunt with my male harris hawk and ferrets but slingshots are my second hobby, ive taken a few head of game and just thought i would share some of my kills

First one is a pigeon that was taken with a marble when an opportunist shot presented itself in the garden



This one is a dove taken with 12mm lead a neck shot from a tree what the wind was blowing all over, difficult shot but managed to pull it off.



This one again is a dove but this time with 9.5mm steel, passed straight through just missing the vital organs but breaking its wing, taken off the back of the fence at a friends house



and one of my hawk on his first rabbit of this season:



Thanks for looking


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Good shooting Sir.

Cheers Allan


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

great shooting mate !


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

This is cool. Does the falcon eat the rabbit, or you. Surly you feed him, but do you eat the food that he gathers as well, or is it just keeping a pet and not a working bird?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, thanks for sharing the pic of your Harris Hawk. Amazing birds. Welcome to the forum (even though you've been here for a min)


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Some nice kills there, beautiful hawk.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Very good shooting! Amazing Hawk.

SMS


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting with that slingshot!

I always wanted to try ferreting, but never had the chance. From videos I have seen, it looks like a lot of action.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome lads



squirrel squasher said:


> This is cool. Does the falcon eat the rabbit, or you. Surly you feed him, but do you eat the food that he gathers as well, or is it just keeping a pet and not a working bird?


Yes mate he eats the rabbit sometimes but mainly i swap him for a chick, so he catches it then i take it away from him but not without rewarding him first. I mainly eat them though or sometimes give them the ferrets. If your interested you can read his thread of this season here: http://www.thehuntinglife.com/forums/topic/299882-dougie-male-harris-hawk/


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Charles said:


> Nice shooting with that slingshot!
> 
> I always wanted to try ferreting, but never had the chance. From videos I have seen, it looks like a lot of action.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Its great mate, real heart stopping action sometimes, especially with the hawk, some of the flights are breath taking


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice shooting pal .

The catty your using is one that i made .


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks mate, ye it is, i originally bidded on the one you do with the pinky hole but was outbidded at the last minute then this one popped up a few minutes later and i won it. Great catty really accurate with it.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I liked reading your hawk hunting journal on that other forum thread. Cool stuff. I'm super jealous!


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

youcanthide said:


> Thanks mate, ye it is, i originally bidded on the one you do with the pinky hole but was outbidded at the last minute then this one popped up a few minutes later and i won it. Great catty really accurate with it.


glad your happy with the catty, it must have been a while ago since you bought it,because i only made a few of those in multiplex, recently i've only been making them in a sapele laminate.

Think i'd better cut some more out in multiplex tomorrow.

Thanks for the thumbs up pal.

Nick


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

eggy22 said:


> youcanthide said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks mate, ye it is, i originally bidded on the one you do with the pinky hole but was outbidded at the last minute then this one popped up a few minutes later and i won it. Great catty really accurate with it.
> ...


was on the 5th of April I got it mate, I shoot with it most days, it just stops in my coat pocket permanently. ive taken a few more kills with it but just haven't had any pics.



Btoon84 said:


> I liked reading your hawk hunting journal on that other forum thread. Cool stuff. I'm super jealous!


Thanks bud, I update it a few times every week so keep checking up on it and they will be more kills on it, the pigeons in the freezer with another one he caught a few days ago, gonna flash fry the breasts and have them on a beetroot salad, should be nice ha


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is a beautiful hawk as you can tell by my avatar i am a big fan of birds of prey,you are a lucky man to have such a majestic bird ,do you release it after so many seasons or do you keep it for life?sorry about so many questions


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

bigron said:


> that is a beautiful hawk as you can tell by my avatar i am a big fan of birds of prey,you are a lucky man to have such a majestic bird ,do you release it after so many seasons or do you keep it for life?sorry about so many questions


I believe its common practice for American falconers to release the birds after a few seasons however most of their birds are native and are captured in the wild,

Whereas the Harris hawk isn't native to the uk so they are captive bred over here and its illegal to capture wild birds in England anyway but we don't really have any native birds that are efficient on rabbits that's why most uk falconers fly non natives such as your harris hawks and red tails

Also its illegal to release any captive bred bird in the uk.

So he will be here with me until he dies, just the way I want it


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I want one so badly. I see huge red tails everyday. I could watch them for hours. Pretty hard to get a permit to own one from what I understand.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> I want one so badly. I see huge red tails everyday. I could watch them for hours. Pretty hard to get a permit to own one from what I understand.


Im not sure how hard it is but its alot of work, most of my times spent rushing around so i have time to fly the bird, contact your local falconers association about how to get into it, it might be alot of work but its the best thing you will EVER do, trust me


----------

